

OS X offline DNS bug: no local DNS server when disconnected from networks - realityloop
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3m9OI_AjCx8

======
realityloop
This video shows that as of OS X 10.10 (Yosemite) you can't use your machine
for local web dev with a local DNS server with a wildcard to access your local
sites when you are disconnected from a network

This is a real P.I.T.A. because you can't work on things when on planes/trains
without Internet access unless you create a manual hosts entry, likewise it
makes you look less professional when presenting things on premise at a
clients.

I'm trying to work with Applecare on a resolution, but their not really
groking it at the moment, and if it can't be resolved I'll be seriously
considering a change of OS.

~~~
duncan_bayne
Check out
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8958192](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8958192)
... and consider FreeBSD :)

------
realityloop
So the response from Apple is that is expected behavior, and the applecare
contact suggested I use the hack proposed at
[http://arstechnica.com/apple/2015/01/why-dns-in-
os-x-10-10-i...](http://arstechnica.com/apple/2015/01/why-dns-in-
os-x-10-10-is-broken-and-what-you-can-do-to-fix-it/) (which I sent to them)

At this stage he doesn't know if it will ever get fixed.. no indication from
engineering..

